# San Jose, CA - Boo Crew will be open Tues 11/1 - don’t miss



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You made it through Halloween and hopefully had a successful year. But if you’re not ready to say good bye to Halloween just yet and looking for some fun of your own, don’t miss out on the Boo Crew on Church Street’s Day/Night AFTER Halloween haunt here in south San Jose. See the thread for Boo Crew 2022 for more details but
here’s a two reposted photos from their FB page to tempt you.



















The haunt is a home haunt, built around someone’s house. Every year is an amazing experience.


----------

